# Memory Question



## Dobby12 (Jul 14, 2017)

Do you need to have amazing short term verbal memory to be a successful mason?
What I mean by short term verbal memory is if someone says something to you on the spot - and you have repeat it back immediately.

I love the idea of making myself a better person, helping other people, and having brothers - but one of the things that has held me back for years from trying is i'm afraid my memory is too weak.
I graduated college Magna cum laude but that was 100% effort since I'm not one of those intellectually gifted types.
When I started college we had these awful orientations where I would be in a circle of 60 other students and we had to go around and say our names out-load and then each of us were supposed to take turns saying everyones names. 
Well the point is all other 59 students could remember all the names with only making minor errors, whereas I could only remember like 1 or 2 and it was a pretty mortifying experience that i'm not fond of repeating so it became obvious I had a weak short term verbal memory.

BUT the odd thing is that if I studied hard - writing down a theory or sentence and then reading it back - eventually I could visualize the whole sentence in my head.
But I had to use my eyes and I had to study hard.

So I was curious if you guys think I can handle it based on the above. No need to sugarcoat anything. If you think I wouldn't be a good fit then I would rather not embarrass myself.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## CLewey44 (Jul 14, 2017)

You can handle it.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 14, 2017)

Dobby12 said:


> Do you need to have amazing short term verbal memory to be a successful mason?


If one did, I'd be screwed.


----------



## Bloke (Jul 14, 2017)

Dobby12 said:


> Do you need to have amazing short term verbal memory to be a successful mason?
> What I mean by short term verbal memory is if someone says something to you on the spot - and you have repeat it back immediately.
> 
> I love the idea of making myself a better person, helping other people, and having brothers - but one of the things that has held me back for years from trying is i'm afraid my memory is too weak.
> ...


CLewery is correct, I am sure you can handle it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 16, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> You can handle it.





Bloke said:


> CLewery is correct, I am sure you can handle it.


Yep!


----------



## LK600 (Jul 16, 2017)

Have faith in yourself.  You absolutely can do it.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 22, 2017)

It is work, no doubt about that.  Just work with your coach as much as you possibly can.  When he thinks you are more than ready to give it in open lodge, then he will let you know.  I'm very grateful to have an awesome coach & work with him 2 afternoons out of the week.  He said once you get the Entered Apprentice proficiency down, the Fellowcraft & Master Mason will be easier.  Just trust your coach & it will all workout


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Jul 23, 2017)

Repetition! Just like hearing the same song over and over again and eventually memorizing without even trying. I too was skeptical about learning it but it really is easier than one thinks.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 24, 2017)

Tyler Atkinson said:


> I too was skeptical about learning it but it really is easier than one thinks.


Yeah, agreed. I was 58 years old when I started in Masonry and had not done any serious memorization in decades and was concerned as to whether I could still do this. I was pleasantly surprised that I still had the ability to do it!


----------

